# Looking Back at My Gaming Goals for 2022



## MNblockhead

2021 and 2022 saw major changes in my life in terms of work and travel. So really my only goal was to keep my main campaign running, which I succeeded in doing. I ran an 8 hour session at least once per month and some months I was able to squeeze in an extra session. 

While not a stated goal, I had the desire to play more as a player rather than a DM and try other systems. I was able to do this by joining a number of one shots using Roll20's find a game platform and the startplaying.games site. 

For 2023 my goal is to complete my current campaign and try to squeeze in the occasional one shot.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

I'm slow as molasses with painting my minis. But in 2022 I at least tried learning more techniques.



talien said:


> Paint More Miniatures (Failed)​Like so many Kickstarter backers of Reaper Bones miniatures, I have more miniatures than I need. I'm still working through my backlog. I ended up painting none of them, not the least of which being because we were so busy during the summer having adventures outdoors there simply wasn't time.




2022 was the year I returned to conventions. Went to Gary Con and Origins. Got Covid finally at Origins. I had a blast at both, and Gary Con was a long-overdue pilgrimage, but I am hesitant about returning to Origins in 2023. I've got tickets and a hotel room, but we'll see what the pandemic is like come June.



talien said:


> Go to Conventions Again (Failed)​As we face yet another Covid surge it's clear that the pandemic isn't going to make convention going easier any time soon. More to the point, many of the gaming conventions I'd like to attend fall on relatives' birthdays; depending on when we celebrate, that makes attending the convention impractical (and yes, I've pitched "let's go to a con for your birthday!" with no takers).


----------



## payn

I finally played some Battletech tabletop so that was a win. Still trying to run a Pirates of Drinax campaign in Traveller to completion. Still on the list.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

I didn't see any goals for 

HAVE MOAR FUN!
Meet cool new people in and out of the hobby
Deepen connections with people i already know including and especially my closest circle of family and friends
Create anything
Oh wait, those are my goals  

(also, my goals are not SMART goals, yours lean more in that direction)


----------



## Eyes of Nine

payn said:


> I finally played some Battletech tabletop so that was a win. Still trying to run a Pirates of Drinax campaign in Traveller to completion. Still on the list.



Aaah, I'm gearing up for Deepnight Revelation being on my list in 2024. Have to read the entire dang thing first


----------



## Ramaster

If I were you, my next year "goal" would be to focus more on the game and being a better player/DM.


----------

